# Včera večer mi nedala.



## Encolpius

Zdravím, ve výrazu "včera večer mi nedala" proč chybí předmět? Co mi nedala? Děkuji.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

no přece nedošlo k sexu, tj. nemilovali se spolu v onen inkriminovaný večer. U tohoto slovního spojení *se nikdy předmět neuvádí*, neboť je již - pro muže, či ženy - ze samého kontextu patrný, zjevný. A je otázkou, zda by to bylo i slušné... Dle mého subjektivního názoru jde již o oblast hovorové češtiny, debata v kruhu ryze přátelském!

Je to myšleno zhruba takto: "Nenabídla se mu." / "Nebyla povolná." (= tzn. Z její strany nepanovala (dobrá) vůle, nebyl zájem mít s ním sex, pohlavní styk.) / "Nechtěla ho sexuálně/intimně (k sobě přijmout)." / "Nechtěla se s ním milovat." etc.

a) Včera večer mi nedala... (= sex / pocítit svoji lásku / atd.)
b) Prostitutka, ta dá ráda - za peníze - "každému". (= myšleno - "každému muži")

S přátelským pozdravem,
Bohemos


----------



## morior_invictus

Súhlasím s Bohemosom.

Podľa mňa je to klasický príklad na "nedať/nedovoliť + zámeno + sloveso v neurčitku (ktoré je v tomto prípade vynechané pretože ako Bohemos povedal, význam je zrejmý a je to aj slušnejšie)" ---> Nedala mi zaje*ať / vydýchnuť / dopovedať / pocítiť lásku . . .

Ergo, "Včera večer mi nedala." = "Včera večer mi nedala zaje*ať." = "Včera večer mi nedovolila aby som (s ňou) mal koitus."


----------



## ilocas2

Další možný idiomatický význam věty Včera večer mi nedala je, že něco ženského rodu nebo množného čísla středního rodu způsobovalo pokušení, kterému ta osoba, co použila tu větu, neodolala.

Příklad: Jsem vyléčený alkoholik. Vím, že v ledničce je láhev. - Včera večer mi nedala. - Včera večer jsem to nevydržel a napil jsem se.


----------

